# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Module FFT en VHDL

## binome-x

Bonjour,
j'aimerais trouver un exemple de module FFT (plus le nombre de points d'entre sera petit et plus il sera facile  comprendre mais ce n'est pas l'essentiel) pour voir comment on peut crire les diffrents composants.
J'ai fait plein de recherches sur Google mais je trouve rien de concluant.
Merci d'avance.

----------


## mith06

Salut,

Je pense que le meilleur endroit pour trouver ce genre d'exemple et http://opencores.org/.

Attention tu t'attaque a un NORME morceau l. Mais bon courage.
@+

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

    Pour une FFT, il y a normment d'exemples sur le Net (dont un site trs connu, cf mith06).
    Toutefois, si l'on considre qu'une FFT sur le domaine "x" peut tout aussi bien tre analyse sur le domaine "z", alors cela devient beaucoup plus simple, voire trivial dans certains cas  ::mrgreen::  (attention, pas de fausse joie, je n'ai pas dit que votre cas serait trivial, hein).

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transforme_en_Z


     Grosso modo, l'ide est de stocker les N derniers chantillons (les N plus rcents) et de multiplier chaque chantillon par un coefficient qui a t prcalcul (donc fig avant la synthse).

Et l, on se retrouve  faire tout simplement 
resultat = somme(i=0,i=n-1, x(i) * coeff(i))

Et donc :
stocker les N chantillons (registres  dcalage)multiplier chaque chantillon par son coefficient associ (donc N multiplieurs)faire la somme des N rsultats partiels

Je le rpte : cette mthode inclut plusieurs hypothses qui sont souvent vrifies mais pas toujours,  vous de jouer pour savoir si vous pouvez utiliser cette mthode  ::ccool:: 

Cdlt

----------

